# Warcraft 3 lag problems



## l2edemption (Mar 9, 2009)

Ok i bought warcraft 3 battlechest thinking that i can play it with eaze , but for some stupid reason i get lag spikes when i play online, at first i play perfectly with no lag what so ever but then all of a sudden my screen freezes and then it catches back up to were i was suppose to be...it does that like every 20-30 seconds

I have a Laptop Vista 32 bit ,AMD turion dual-core X2/64 , 2.0ghz,3gb ram,Nvidia 8200m

At first i thought i was just getting fps lag , so i put the game settings as low as possible , i also upgraded my graphic drivers .

It wasnt fps lag so maybe its my wireless connection.... hmmm so i switched to direct cable connection and still the problem arose

it cant be my internet connection, because i have

-----> 

i tryed turning my firewall off,i tryed reinstalling, i did a adware and virus scan ,none of those worked
i heard that dual - cores have issues with some games but not sure if thats true

if anyone knows whats going on please post back thank you


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

It may help to open ports. What is the manufacturer and model number of your modem and router?


----------



## l2edemption (Mar 9, 2009)

I have a D-Link model : WBR - 1310

im not sure how to port forward so if you can help i would realy appreciate it


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Here is a guide for Warcraft 3 for your router. Do you know the make and model of your modem? (The device that connects to the WAN port of the WBR 1310.)


----------



## l2edemption (Mar 9, 2009)

it says scientific atlanta and theres no model number on it only serial number...
for the dlink login screen i dont know my password and username , and the default username and password doesnt work


----------



## l2edemption (Mar 9, 2009)

YAY i think i fixed it =D .... so far im not geting any lag spikes =


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Sounds good.
Just wondering, are you just playing online or are you also hosting?


----------

